# The legendary CANON 80-200mm f2.8 ELLLL



## Thor the Mighty (Jun 20, 2007)

so after a month of saving up for a canon 70-200mm f2.8 usm L i found an 80-200mm f2.8 L on KEH.com but its in bargain condition which means its going to look like trash. my question to all of you is do you know where i can get one of these lenses because they're really hard to find but i just cant spend 1100 bucks on a freakin white lens. any advice/guidance is appreciated.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 20, 2007)

The 80-200 F2.8 L...aka: The Magic Drain Pipe.

I scan E-bay for these, from time to time.  I'm going to rent one for a wedding in August.  I hear the image quality is just as good as the newer ones.

If you're saving up for the white one, might as well go all the way and get the F2.8 IS.


----------



## usayit (Jun 20, 2007)

My advice...

Call up KEH and find out just exactly why the lens is BGN condition... it might be something that is acceptable for your purposes.

Since your budget is under $1100 (as you admitted), finding a quality lens of that caliber will require some sacrifices....

don't make assumptions...


----------



## usayit (Jun 20, 2007)

oh.. just in case you missed it:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Canon-EF-80-200...QQihZ010QQcategoryZ106844QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

4 days left.


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 20, 2007)

Is a Sigma out of the question?


----------



## Thor the Mighty (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah sigma is out of the question. i've read up on this drainpipe deal and its exactly what im looking for. i dont care if its white, and if i did then yeah the IS version would be the way to go but there aint enough money in my account to make that happen hahah. thanks for the catch on ebay hopefully ill get paid before it ends. any idea on how high that thing will go?


----------



## usayit (Jun 21, 2007)

Thor the Mighty said:


> yeah sigma is out of the question. i've read up on this drainpipe deal and its exactly what im looking for. i dont care if its white, and if i did then yeah the IS version would be the way to go but there aint enough money in my account to make that happen hahah. thanks for the catch on ebay hopefully ill get paid before it ends. any idea on how high that thing will go?



Its not white
Its not IS
but don't forget it isn't USM either.

how high on ebay.. you guess is as much as mine...


----------



## Thor the Mighty (Jun 22, 2007)

lol i just said all of that thanks.


----------



## deanimator (Jun 22, 2007)

I´ve had mine since 1993

*LOVE IT*

...and I´m sorry but you cant´have it...:cheers:


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 22, 2007)

usayit said:


> Its not white
> Its not IS
> but don't forget it isn't USM either.


 
Hence the third-party suggestion which would have USM... but then I guess you wouldn't be able to tell people you have L glass


----------



## MikeR (Jun 23, 2007)

Just got my 70-200 f/2.8 USM. This is one large, heavy lens!  $1140 at B&H and $14 Shipping.(USA warranty) You can find it for about $20 less at other sites but I am not sure how reputable they are. The IS version is MUCH  more expensive.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jun 23, 2007)

A lot of the 80-200's had a loose rubber grip on the zoom swivel.  Maybe that's what's up with the condition at KEH?


----------

